

Robot Car Involved In Crash; Google Blames Human - gojomo
http://blogs.forbes.com/briancaulfield/2011/08/05/robot-car-involved-in-crash-google-blames-human-error/

======
htilford
I drove past the accident after work, I saw the gear on top of the prius and
though is that a computer car accident? I thought they only drove them in
nevada.

------
angryasian
so a human driving a car, got in an accident. interesting

------
gojomo
The accident involved three Priuses and two Accords. How California!

